# Looking to expand



## dannyc10 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi everyone, I have been interested in model railroading for quite some time now and I am just starting to really engage in it and learn more. I was hoping for some help and opinions on how to and in what order to expand. Being only 16 funds are limited.

1. I currently have a HO scale 72" x 45" oval of Bachmann nickel ez track, I am looking to expand into a 4' x 8' layout that will include many turnouts and I have been reading that the ez track turnouts are low quality and lead to derailments, I was wondering if I should expand my ez track layout or make a switch to Kato unitrack now and expand that track later.

2. I would also like to switch from DC to DCC and was wondering if people could reccomend a frugal starter kit that would be good for a novice like myself. I was looking at a MRC 1422 Prodigy Explorer DCC System or a Bachmann ez command as those appear to be the cheapest and look great for those just starting DCC.

Any help or opinion is highly appreciated, thank you!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Danny

EZ track looks nice and runs good but it somewhat limits
what you can do on your layout. Most HO modellers
will use a flex track. It gives you complete freedom to
make the curves as you want them, and not have to use
rigid preformed curves. You also can find very good Peco
turnouts that go with the flex track and offer derail free
operation. Choose the INSULFROG version for easiest
wiring.

I have the Bachmann EZ DCC system. It has only an 1 amp
power supply but I regularly run two 2-loco consists with it.
There are defenders of the MRC system, but I don't know
anything about it.

The Bachmann system is economical, easy to set up and easy to operate
but it does not have the full decoder setting capability of
NCE or Digitrax. If you plan a large layout with sound
locomotives you may want to consider NCE or Digitrax.

The Bachmann, and other DCC systems are often offered for
sale used here in our For Sale section or on Ebay or Amazon.
It would be worth watching these postings. You might get
an outstanding value.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Welcome, Danny! You've come to the right place; there are a lot of us here who would be glad to help. Just remember, anything you might read is our opinion only. There is no need to do anything you don't want to -- although if my own teenage boys are any guide, there is no need to tell you that you can disregard our advice! 

Don is right about the EZ Track. My advice is this: track is one of the more expensive components of a layout (not individual pieces, but it adds up fast). Unless you're ready to chuck the roadbed track and move to flextrack (which gives you virtually unlimited options), save your money and just stick with EZ Track for now. Moving from a 6x3.75 foot layout to a 4x8 doesn't really allow you much room to go free-form anyway. When you have your own place and can afford to really devote some space to it, that's the time for a switch.

I would also resist the temptation to fill a 4x8 layout with track. This bowl of spaghetti approach doesn't yield very realistic layouts. Keep your design on the simple side -- single or double loop, crossovers, a passing area or two, and several sidings to serve industries.

On DCC systems, I'll clear the air up-front. I am probably the guy Don was thinking about when he said "defenders of the MRC system". This isn't strictly accurate -- all systems have pros and cons, and which one works for you is a matter of several factors, most of which are highly personal. I only insist that they be given honest consideration with other systems. For reasons unknown to me, there are a lot of MRC haters out there (and the reasoning seems to be "they suck" or "they don't have all the features", neither of which is true). The only real drawback to MRC systems is that they require a proprietary (and expensive) computer interface, whereas the other big names use an open source system. If you want to use your computer to control or program locomotives, then even I won't steer you towards an MRC system. For myself, I started with the Prodigy Express, and have since upgraded to Wireless (w/ a 5 amp booster). I have no experience with the Explorer, but have been very happy with my system.

Bachmann's EZ Command is a limited system; they also sell the Dynamis line, which is full featured, but much more expensive. The key drawback to both products, however, is that their wireless control is infrared, whereas other brands use true R/C. Infrared requires direct line of sight to the base station, which you probably won't have if you're standing on the opposite side of your layout.

One more thing. While Don is right about finding good deals on systems, make sure you either get a brand new, factory sealed one, or get a used one from a seller who will take it back for a full refund if it turns out to be a dog. Used electronics are a crapshoot.

So, that was kind of a long answer. I hope you find it useful.


----------

